
Net Promoter Score (NPS) – a top-level well-known good-enough metric for teams - jph
https://github.com/joelparkerhenderson/net_promoter_score
======
jph
I'm the author and I welcome constructive criticism -- I'm seeking feedback
that I can add to the README to improve it, such as if/how you've used NPS,
any alternatives, any lessons learned, etc. Thanks!

